# Anemometro de alta precisão



## Joao Silva (27 Dez 2011 às 20:22)

Boas pessoal

Precisava de um anemometro que me desse dados com erro inferior a 5% e precisão de 0,05m/s e se era possivel ligá-lo à estação WH3080 ou teria de ser independente? Alguém sabe onde posso encontrar um com essas cracteristicas e por que preço?

Cumprimentos


----------



## geoair.pt (29 Dez 2011 às 22:21)

Acho difícil encontrares. A minha davis VP2 que está montada cá na Lourinhã o mínimo que regista são 2km/h, se bem que acima disso depois regista com intervalo de 1km/h


> W i n d   S p e e d
> Resolution and Units . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Measured in 1 mph. Other units are converted from mph and rounded to nearest 1 km/h, 0.1 m/s, or 1 knot
> Range (large wind cups, included) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 2 to 150 mph, 2 to 130 knots, 1 to 67 m/s, 3 to 241 km/h
> Range (small wind cups; optional, not included) . . . . 3 to 175 mph, 3 to 150 knots, 1.5 to 79 m/s, 5 to 282 km/h
> ...


Especificações detalhadas
Cumps

PS. É bom encontrar outro "lourinhanense" por estas bandas


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Dez 2011 às 08:52)

Penso que não seja possivel fazer ligações extras à wh3080 e acho que medirá com intervalos de 1km


----------



## Joao Silva (3 Jan 2012 às 19:55)

geoair.pt disse:


> Acho difícil encontrares. A minha davis VP2 que está montada cá na Lourinhã o mínimo que regista são 2km/h, se bem que acima disso depois regista com intervalo de 1km/h
> 
> Especificações detalhadas
> Cumps
> ...



Encontrei neste site: http://www.nrgsystems.com/AllProducts/SensorsandTurbineControl/StandardSensors.aspx 
Eu não sei é se dão para ligar directamente a um pc ou um data logger sem ser o deles que é muito caro. 
Vou continuar a pesquisar, também já vi que a Davis tem uns razoáveis (quando comparados com os profissionais) que funciona a parte sem o resto da estação. Ainda estou a construir a torre de 10m para ter medições mais correctas. 

PS: Por acaso é engraçado ter aqui alguém da Lourinhã. Já agora em que região do concelho fica a sua estação?


----------



## Joao Silva (3 Jan 2012 às 19:56)

filipe cunha disse:


> Penso que não seja possivel fazer ligações extras à wh3080 e acho que medirá com intervalos de 1km



E não é possivel ligar directamente a um pc por meio de cabo? Sim o intervalo é esse, o problema é mais o erro de cerca de 10%.


----------

